# My first try: the milky way



## JRS (Jan 7, 2014)

What do you think?


----------



## abcde12345 (Jan 7, 2014)

Just trying to be constructive: I think it's good, but is it possible to raise the exposure of background more? Also, the foreground seems kind of, well, not sharp. It seems blown out. Perhaps you could have taken a shot with exposure that's more adjusted for it, then stack? Not taking anything away from your shot though.


----------



## Click (Jan 7, 2014)

I think that it's very good for a first try. I like it. Well done.


----------



## lilmsmaggie (Jan 7, 2014)

Very nice. Like the way you have the milky way's axis lined up with the center of the lenses field of view curve.

I just took delivery of a 14 f28 Samyang. Not a fish-eye but I'm anxious to try it out.

What's your setup, exposure time?


----------



## Emil (Jan 7, 2014)

How does one get such a clear picture of the milky way in an area with light pollution?


----------



## JRS (Jan 7, 2014)

abcde12345 said:


> Just trying to be constructive: I think it's good, but is it possible to raise the exposure of background more? Also, the foreground seems kind of, well, not sharp. It seems blown out. Perhaps you could have taken a shot with exposure that's more adjusted for it, then stack? Not taking anything away from your shot though.



Yeah, I agree with you.
I took 3 shots (over, under and right exposed), and tried to use Photomatix to mix them, but then I got star trails... so I used a function called "fusion/2 images"... probably if I use photoshop to ajust and stack them would be much better... I will try that.


----------



## JRS (Jan 7, 2014)

Click said:


> I think that it's very good for a first try. I like it. Well done.



Thanks Click


----------



## JRS (Jan 7, 2014)

lilmsmaggie said:


> Very nice. Like the way you have the milky way's axis lined up with the center of the lenses field of view curve.
> 
> I just took delivery of a 14 f28 Samyang. Not a fish-eye but I'm anxious to try it out.
> 
> What's your setup, exposure time?



I'm also considering the 14mm Samyang... it seems to be a very good lens.

As I said, it's a mix of two shots, one with ISO 800 and other with ISO 1600.
5D3, Sigma 15mm fisheye @ f/2.8, 15s


----------



## JRS (Jan 7, 2014)

Emil said:


> How does one get such a clear picture of the milky way in an area with light pollution?



The problem when shooting stars is not only the light pollution, but also the air pollution and the humidity.... in this case I was in a city that is quite high above the sea level, it was dry and very low air polution.


----------

